
Car’s Yearly Tune-Up Costs as Much as a Civic - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/25/business/bugatti-chiron-price.html
======
hprotagonist
A veyron's brake job costs more than a BMW S1000RR motorcycle, which can keep
up with that car on most tracks.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujSvsyY15GE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujSvsyY15GE)
And the last time i checked, you had to ship the car to france to have the
work done.

I own a slightly less race-specced bike than the S1000RR, but i take a lot of
pleasure in being able to get off the line in under 3 seconds at about an
order of magnitude less cost than most cars that can do that.

Stating the obvious: hypercars aren't interested in performance-dollars very
much.

~~~
Retric
The Veyron was built for speed not the track. It goes 65MPH faster than a
S1000RR, but made huge sacrifices to hit those speeds in 2005.

PS: The pre-production Chiron Super Sport 300+ hit 304.77 mph showing how far
things have come vs the initial 253.81 mph speed of the Veyron.

------
anewdirection
It is literally a symbol of having more money than you care about. The cost IS
the feature. This is just ad copy.

